# Erbitte Hilfe: Suche Schuhe für Plattformpedale/Bärentatzen



## sportyspice69 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Ladys, 

es gab zwar schon einige Diskussionen zu diesem Thema im Forum...
Aber gibt es Alternativen zu dem Five Ten Karver Women? 
Schöner Schuh! Ich hatte mir diesen bestellt, aber er scheuert bei mir am Außenknöchel. Habe Schuhgröße 41, einen schmalen Fuß und trage Einlagen. 
Aktuell trage ich ein Lake Herrenmodel mit Vibarmsohle, bin damit aber noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden. Und irgendwie habe ich seitdem leichte Knieprobleme. Liegts an den Pedalen, am Schuh?? 

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen Schuh empfehlen, der an einen schmalen Frauenfuß passt? Vielen Dank für euer Feedback!
Lg. M.


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den Knieproblemen dürfte mit einer Einlage wie der Specialized BG zu beheben sein, die den Winkel verändert.
Schmale Schuhe? Hm... Die 5.10 "bauen" in der Tat relativ breit - oder sie sind zu kurz, wenn sie in der Breite passen. Ich löse das Problem mit einer Nummer größer und dickere Socken. Das mit dem Knöchel kenne ich auch. Spezielle Bikesocken (X-Socks) helfen mir.
Shimanos sind auch eher breit... Na, vielleicht kommen ja noch Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2010)

Bei Schuhgröße 41 kannst du ja eigentlich mal alle 5.10 Modelle durchprobieren, auch die Herrenmodelle. Gibt ja noch den Impact High, Impact Low, Freerider, ...
Der Freerider baut nicht ganz so breit wie die Impact Modelle und ist nicht so hoch geschnitten, so dass der Knöchel auch kein Problem sein sollte. Allerdings ist da die Sohle auch weniger steif. Muss man mögen! Nach einiger Zeit spürt man doch die Pedale ein bisschen durch.


----------



## Principiante (18. Oktober 2010)

hmmm...

Also ich finde man braucht nicht unbedingt Freerideschuhe, es können auch andere sein, meine Meinung nach ist das eher eine Modesache, vor allem bei den heutigen Vibramsohlen, die wirklich kräftigen Biss auf Bärentatzen haben.
Ich fahre schon 3 Jahre mit Trekkingschuhen auf Bärentatzen und habe noch nie irgendwelche Probleme damit gehabt, im Gegenteil.
Erst Salomon und seid zwei Jahren North Face, die hier:

http://www.bergfreunde.de/the-north-face-womens-vindicator-mid-gtx/

Ich hatte mir am Anfang auch einige Freerideschuhe angesehen und bestellt. Aber richtig begeistert war ich nicht wirklich.
Und da ich ein lockeres Gelenk im rechten Fuß habe, trage ich eh immer Knöchelschuhe und somit eh' auch beim biken.
Also ich muss sagen, mir passt es so und ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit Abscheuerungen, oder ähnliches. 
Nun, muss jeder selber wissen

Kann nur meine Erfahrung damit weitergeben, hoffe es hilft irgendwie.
Ach so, ich habe übrigens auch sehr schmale Füße.

Viele Grüße,
Principiante!


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe die Specialized Tahoe. Die sind schmal, leicht, bequem und man kann die Innensohle rausnehmen. Der Grip ist gut, wenn auch sicher nicht vergleichbar mit den Fiveten. Bin aber noch nie abgerutscht


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Oktober 2010)

der nike air whistler ....


----------



## Julie_ (19. Oktober 2010)

Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man dafür keine speziellen Schuhe braucht. Skater schuhe tun's auch. Ich fahre meistens mit leichten Hiking Schuhen (also sowas in der Art: http://www.salomon.com/de/product/tiana-mid-wp.html).
Hat den Vorteil, dass man in Schiebepassagen bergauf gut zu Fuß ist und einen super Grip dank des Profils hat. Allerdings darf die Sohle natürlich nicht zu hart sein, dass man noch Gefühl hat zur Pedale.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss meine Aussage über die Sohle von den Specialized Tahoe noch mal leicht abändern:
Trocken haben die Tahoe einen guten Grip und nass sind sie rutschig, sowohl auf den Pedalen, als auch auf nassen Blättern  Habe ich heute morgen festgestellt


----------



## Principiante (19. Oktober 2010)

Julie_ schrieb:


> Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man dafür keine speziellen Schuhe braucht.










Jeep! Sag ich ja, ...Vibramsohle ist weich und schön bissig.


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem in nächster Zeit zu erwartenden Mistwetter würde ich auch eher zu knöchelhohen Hikingschuhen raten - bin selbst gerade auf der Suche nach geeigneten Tretern.
Die Fiveten sind zwar griptechnisch über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber leider nicht allwettertauglich.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

stimmt - einmal durchweicht - 4 tage nicht mehr trocken zu kriegen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (19. Oktober 2010)

Wie fallen die Fiveten aus ? 
Müssen die eher größer oder kleiner als die reele Schuhgröße bestellt werden ?


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2010)

Eher "normal". Ich habe Schuhgröße 37/38 und mir passen die Fiveten in der 38 perfekt.
Im Winter mit dickeren Socken wären sie mir allerdings zu klein.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

1 nr. grösser - und fallen extrem breit aus (vorne).-


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> 1 nr. grösser - und fallen extrem breit aus (vorne).-



Juhu! Endlich mal Schuhe für meine Breitlatschen 

Sind die wirklich so "wetteruntauglich"? Lassen sich auch nicht gut imprägnieren? 
Ich habe nicht vor bei Regen zu fahren, aber für den Winter wollte ich mir jetzt ein Paar holen. Impact oder Freerider, was meinem Fuß besser gefällt...


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2010)

Imprägnieren kann man die schon, hält aber nicht lange vor.
Wenn sie einmal nass sind, kannst Du sie, wie trek schon erwähnt hat, für Tage "vergessen". Bei Regenfahrten saugen sie sich wie ein Schwamm voll und trocknen wirklich sehr schlecht...


----------



## sportyspice69 (20. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Aussage über die Sohle von den Specialized Tahoe noch mal leicht abändern:
> Trocken haben die Tahoe einen guten Grip und nass sind sie rutschig, sowohl auf den Pedalen, als auch auf nassen Blättern  Habe ich heute morgen festgestellt


Hi, 

danke für die Info!! Wollte heute schon zum Händler und mir die Tahoe kaufen. 
Ich probier jetzt erstmal meine Nordicwalking-Schuhe und kauf mir für meine Lakes die Einlagen von Specialized. Mal schaun, ob´s passt....  Lg. Martina.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe hohe 5.10 aus Leder. Das sind meine Wintertreter. Ich fette sie dick ein mit ganz normalem Fett, das man auch für Wanderschuhe nimmt. Mit Skisocken darin hab ich´s für eine gute Stunde schön warm und nasse Füße hatte ich auch im Tiefschnee noch nie.  

Ich habe Größe 40, da ist ein 40er eher zu kurz. 41 ist besser. 40,5 wäre ideal. Man kann´s mir eben nicht recht machen...


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Oktober 2010)

Nach wie vor empfinde ich den Shimano SH-AM 40 als sehr gut geeignet.
Hat eine griffige Vibramsohle, ist am Knöchel hochgezogen, eine Lasche über die Schnürung und hat zwei verschieden harte/weiche Einlage für unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete.

Gibts hier gerade sehr günstig, lag mal bei 109.-
http://www3.hibike.de/produkt/bbe2e5034a833fddb0334e247bb30117/Shimano SH-AM40.html

Grüße!


----------



## Noxya (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auch Schuhgrösse 41. Als erstes habe ich auch die 5.10 Carver probiert. Die haben mir allerdings überhaupt nicht gepasst. Ich fand sie fühlten sich total klobig an und waren zu breit geschnitten für meinen Fuss. 
Allerdings hat es mich dann sehr erstaunt, als ich die 5.10 low impact (männerschuh) probiert habe. Dieser hat auf Anhieb gepasst. Er fühlte sich nicht so klobig an und war auch weniger breit geschnitten. Deshalb hab ich mir dann diesen gekauft, und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
Allerdings schon komisch, dass der Frauenschuh irgendwie breiter ausfällt, als der Männerschuh der selben Grösse...


----------



## barbarissima (20. Oktober 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nach wie vor empfinde ich den Shimano SH-AM 40 als sehr gut geeignet.
> Hat eine griffige Vibramsohle, ist am Knöchel hochgezogen, eine Lasche über die Schnürung und hat zwei verschieden harte/weiche Einlage für unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete.
> 
> Gibts hier gerade sehr günstig, lag mal bei 109.-
> ...


Fallen die Shimano klein aus, oder kann ich die in meiner normalen Größe bestellen?


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Oktober 2010)

eher klein, zumindest bei den damen modellen.
meine frau hat "grösse" 35, braucht bei shimano und lake aber min 36 oder 36.5

ciao
flo


----------



## barbarissima (20. Oktober 2010)

Schade, dann brauche ich mir die bei Hibike gar nicht erst bestellen


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Shimano fällt - so finde ich - ganz normal aus, habe Größe 39 und mir paßt er in 39 sehr gut. Ist ja ein Freerideschuh, eventuell sind die CC-Rennschuhe schmaler geschnitten?


----------



## Principiante (10. November 2010)

He Leuts!

Hab die grad bei CC entdeckt:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22336



Super Preis!


----------

